# Lead poisoning!



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

This one didn't make it.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

haybaler101 said:


> This one didn't make it.


 no pic doggonit....what kinda dead creature ya got there haybaler, pic didn't post....it don't post pics on autosteer?


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Try again on the pic.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Mangy mutt needed lead.

Regards, Mike


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah, we have a bunch of them, too. That is the first one with my Ruger .243 that I just bought.


----------



## New Moon Ranch (May 28, 2013)

Luckily, I got no need to shoot mine.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

What's "lucky" about that?

Regards, Mike


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Vol said:


> What's "lucky" about that?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yeah, those things are just nasty. We lost 3 of our dogs last year to them. They also can be rough on the cow/calf guys.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Regular Sunday morning activity hereabouts during the winter--go coyote hunting. Guys typically get 50-75 every year. I hear them carrying on almost every night to the east of me. There must be a large den down towards the gov'mint land.

We have so many coyotes because we have so many deer, so many deer that the DNR start bringing mountain lions to help control them. They are wearing ear tags so which, unless I'm wrong, is not natural.

Ralph


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Yep, DEC in NY "has not been "  bringing in mountain lions here as well. Strange thing is every year a few get shot in deer season over fresh kills. As far as coyote go I ran a couple mean as snakes pits up in the woods and they cleaned em out in no time. Unfortunately couldn't trust my boys around civilized folk so they had to go once they got their job done.


----------

